# grasskarpfen



## Karpfenfreak-94 (26. März 2008)

wie fange ich in mit was?????und zu welcher jahres- und tageszeit???|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## _Pepe_ (26. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Im Sommer am Besten mit Hartmais, hab die aber auch schon auf Boilies gefangen...:m


----------



## welsman (26. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hallo,
Versuchs mal im Sommer mit Schwimmbrot.Damit hab ich schon ein Paar schöne Exemplare gefangen.


Mfg .Felix


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

danke für eure antworten


----------



## welsman (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Gern geschehn!
Wo willst du überhaupt angeln?


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hallo,
versuchs mal mit unserem Top Köder.
Nimm einfach einen Schilfhalm, davon die Spitze und befestige diese Blätter mit grünem Wollfaden an deinem Haken,(oder irgendwie).
Diese an der Oberfläche anbieten an freier Leine und mucksmäuschen still sein.
Das funktioniert, auch wenn sie alle anderen Köder ignorieren, was oft vorkommt.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuchs mal mit unserem Top Köder.
> Nimm einfach einen Schilfhalm, davon die Spitze und befestige diese Blätter mit grünem Wollfaden an deinem Haken,(oder irgendwie).
> Diese an der Oberfläche anbieten an freier Leine und mucksmäuschen still sein.
> ...


 
Kein schlechter Tipp...Ich werd's kommenden Sommer sicherlich mal ausprobieren...|supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Berichte doch dann mal, ob es funktioniert hat.
Normales Gras von der Wiese geht auch, aber wir haben beobachtet, daß die Graser im Sommer das Schilf abfressen indem sie die Halme unter Wasser ziehen.
Da lag es nahe, das auch als Köder zu probieren.
Und die Fische sind ahnungslos, denn damit angelt keiner.:vik:
Anfüttern kann man auch mit ein paar ganzen Halmen...
viel Erfolg
Uwe


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Kann ich machen. Muss leider noch warten bis die Temperaturen es zulassen an der Oberfläche auf Graser zu fischen.

Bin ganz gespannt, ob's funzt...


----------



## angler24 (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuchs mal mit unserem Top Köder.
> Nimm einfach einen Schilfhalm, davon die Spitze und befestige diese Blätter mit grünem Wollfaden an deinem Haken,(oder irgendwie).
> Diese an der Oberfläche anbieten an freier Leine und mucksmäuschen still sein.
> ...




Auch ein Geheimtipp: Löwenzahn (im Ernst!)

Versuchs mal!

Ansonsten wenn dir das zu ausgefallen ist was ich durchaus verstehen könnte,dann nimm Brot oder Teig.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## welsman (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

das mit dem Schilfhalm muss ich mal probieren!
ICh freu mich schon auf den Sommer.Da kann ich an nem kleinen See die Karpfen auf Sicht beangeln,das ist richtig geil wenn man sieht wie der Karpfen den Köder von der Oberfläche saugt!


----------



## welsman (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

nimmt man die Spitzen von den grünen Blättern oder diese komischen braunen Dinger?


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hi, nur das Grüne, trockenes Schilf fressen sie nicht. Die Rohrkolben auch nicht.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

hi danke für den hinweis

mfg Andi


----------



## noob is back (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

das mit blümchen habe ich auch schon gehör aber versucht noch nicht. Aber ich glaube, die gehen auf das gleiche wie karpfen. ich habe sogar schon einen mit frolic gefangen.


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (27. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

also wir fangen sie immer mit hartmais, müssen aber auch ordentlich anfüttern (bis 15 kg locker !!)


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*



Fishhunter1993 schrieb:


> also wir fangen sie immer mit hartmais, müssen aber auch ordentlich anfüttern (bis 15 kg locker !!)


 
puhh... Das ist aber viel... Die Frage ist nun, ob ihr die Menge mit einem Mal ins Wasser kippt, oder auf viele Tage verteilt...

Wahrschienlich angelt ihr auch nicht in einem Dorfteich, oder?


----------



## Ronen (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hi,

für alle "Blümchenangler"..... ----> KLICK <---


----------



## welsman (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

ich werde im Sommer mal einen Vergleich machen.

Schwimmbrot vs. Grünzeug.
Wenn das klappt dann wäre das echt gut.Ich gehe davon aus das die manchmal nervigen Enten den schnabel von dem Grünzeug lassen.In dem Teich wo ich angeln gehe gibt es auch einen sehr guten Bestand an Weißfisch und die zerpflücken das Brot inerhalb weniger Minuten,naja aber ich habe schon große Rotfedern damit erwischt.Ich halte euch dann mal auf dem Laufenden.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Max1994 (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hi,
ich fange sie immer mit Schwimmbrot,vor dem angeln solltest
du aber noch ein paar mal mit Schwimmbrot anfüttern gehen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Aber das mit den Schilfspitzen geht wirklich gut, habe das auch schon praktiziert, vor allem im späten Frühjahr, wenn es noch nicht so viel Grünzeug gibt.


----------



## Blanck (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Wenn Wir im Sommer auf Graser gehen hat jeder von Uns locker 50kg gekochten Mais mit.Wenn die Graser richtig fressen und beissen reichen die 150 kg Mais keine 4 Tage.Vorraussetzung is natürlich dass es auch viele Graser im Gewässer gibt.Sonst brauchst da keine 150 kg reinkippen.Füttern immer pro Rute nen Eimer.An flachen Stellen sieht mann den Mais auch am Grund.Oft war der ganze Platz leergefressen.Am besten Ihr füttert auch unauffällig.Hatten schon Ärger mit anderen Anglern wegen dem füttern.Die wussten halt nur nich das es soooo viele Graser dort gibt.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Mal ne andere Frage :

- wo wohnt ihr, so viele graser in einem See..

Glückspilze....

im Kanal wirds die bestimmt nicht geben, wa?`

Gruß Denis


----------



## vertikaler (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Biete doch mal einen fruchtigen gelben (sweet Pinapple) Pob Up Boilie über einem Futterteppich aus Hartmais an.
Den Pop Up Boilie solltest du 10cm über Grund anbieten. So haben wir am Edersee schöne Graser bis 24kg gefangen.

Catch & Release damit wir auch morgen noch Fische fangen..

[edit by Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Blanck (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Wir angeln auch mit den gleichen Poppis.Haben aber festgestellt, das 2-3 Maiskörner am Haar(auftreibend) eher genommen werden als die Poppis.Die Graser haben meistens immer erst den ganzen Mais gefressen.Oft war der Mais weg und der Poppi stand noch da.Im Sommer einfach mal ne Polarisationsbrille aufgesetzt und vorsichtig übern See rudern.Hab dabei schon manchen grossen Fisch gesehen.30+Graser haben Wir schon viele gefangen.Gesehen haben wir im Sommer welche die hatten locker 50+


----------



## vertikaler (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hi,

mich würde mal interesieren an welchen See ihr fischt?
Der Drill von einem Graser ist wirklich mit nichts zu vergleichen, erst lassen sie sich bis zum Ufer ziehen ohne großen Widerstand und kurz vorm Kescher explodieren sie dann..... 
Wir fischen am Edersee aber da man schon Geduld haben bis man ein paar Fische fängt.|wavey:

Catch & Release damit wir auch morgen noch Fische fangen...

[edit by Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

@Blank,Wenn ich mitbekommen würde,wie jemand 150kg Mais in mein Gewässer schaufelt, weil er wild auf Fische drillen ist, würde ich definitiv richtig Ärger machen.So etwas kannst du in einem Schweinestall machen,aber sicher nicht in einem freien Gewässer.Meine Meinung zu solchen Praktiken!

Taxidermist


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Wenn es so viele Graser gibt, ist das Anfüttern doch völlig unnötig, die lassen sich viel besser auf Sicht mit Grünzeug fangen.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Blanck (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

@Taxidermist:Mann sollte schon genau wissen wie viel Graser das Gewässer hat.Wir kippen ja nich 150 kg pauschal ab.Wenn sie nich beissen dann kommts auch mal vor ,das Wir den ganzen Mais wieder mitnehmen.Aber wenn Sie beissen und mann hat zu wenig mit is auch ********.es wurde hier gefragt wie mann auf Graser angelt und so angelt mann halt auf Graser.Informier Dich mal wieviel ein Graser frisst.und wenn da einige weit über 50+ schwimmen,dann weist ja was Du füttern musst!Aber ich kanns schon verstehen das es für einige völlig übertrieben scheint mit den 150 kg Mais.Aber wer fängt hat Recht und Wir haben schon sehr viele Graser gefangen!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Anfüttern in einem vernünftigen Rahmen,selbst füttere ich in den nächsten Wochen auch eine Stelle auf Schleien an.Dabei kommen pro Woche etwa 3kg gekochter Weizen zum Einsatz,das halte ich aber schon im Anbetracht der noch niedrigen Wassertemperaturen für Vernünftig und das äußerst vertretbare.
Es geht ja auch beim Anfüttern nicht darum die Fische auf ein größeres Gewicht zu mästen,sondern sie auf ihrer täglichen Nahrungssuche an einen festen Platz zu gewöhnen,den sie dann in ihre Tour aufnehmen.
Im von mir befischten Baggersee,werden wir so seit ca.10 Jahren,nach einem Artikel
in der Angelpresse nun stark von Karpfenanglern frequentiert.
Bei uns haben Taucher schon häufig ganze Boilieteppiche vorgefunden die sich am Gewässerboden über Monate weg in stinkende Bakterierasen verwandeln.
Ebenso haben mir Vereinsmitglieder bestätigt,dass die Karpfen inzwischen im Schnitt
ca.20% schwerer werden,als vor den Boiliezeiten!
Bei der letzten Vereinssitzung wurde darüber abgestimmt,ob das Anfüttern gänzlich verboten werden soll und ist mit knapper Mehrheit abgelehnt worden.Auch mit meiner
Stimme,da ich selbst neben den Raubfischen auch gerne mal auf Schleien gehe und 
ohne Anfüttern,gehen dann nur Zufallsfänge.Es würde also auch Leute treffen die ein
gewisses Maß halten können.
Ich habe ganz schlicht einen Horror vor solchen Leuten wie dir am Wasser!
Im nächsten Jahr werde ich den Punkt Anfüttern wieder auf die Tagesordnung setzen lassen und dann wird wieder abgestimmt,aber diesmal mit meiner Stimme für ein Verbot."Leider"

Taxidermist


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

hi,
also ich habe auch schon Filme gesehen von Graskarpfenspezies
und die Haben auch mehrere Futterstellen angefüttert und als die Graser dann da waren, kamen sie mit dem Füttern kaum nach ,zwischen den Drills, so schnell wurden Unmengen Mais und Partikel von den riesigen Grasern weggefressen.
Das Wasser war ziemlich klar und man konnte die Fische gut beim Fressen erkennen.
Das sind wahre Fressmaschinen.Darum kann ich mir diese Menge gut vorstellen, auch wenn sich das unnormal anhört.
Aber das schadet dem Gewässer sicher überhaupt nicht, nur die Graser werden wohl noch schneller größer.#h
25 Graser zwischen 10 und 25 kg haben wir vor 2 Jahren hier in unseren 0,7 Hektar großen Teich besetzt, der komplett zugewachsen war, als wir ihn übernahmen,und die haben ihn 
komplett krautfrei gefressen.
Im zeitigen Frühjahr fressen die Fische schon die frischen Triebe weg, und wenn im Sommer keine Pflanzen mehr da sind, dann gehen die daran und ziehen die Schilhalme ins Wasser und weiden die geradezu ab.
Da kann man sie mit einem Futterteppich gut zum Bleiben überreden, wenn die natürliche Nahrung knapp wird.
Diese Methode ist sehr effektiv und wird von einigen Spezialisten genauso angewendet wie von Blanck beschrieben,
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

@Uwe Gerhard,Wenn so viele von denen besetzt wurden und dann noch in ein Kleingewässer,würde es ja mal Sinn machen die meisten von denen zu entnehmen.
Das wird ja leider in der Regel von diesen Fotoanglern nicht gemacht.Es würden wahrscheinlich bei dieser Gewässergröße 3-5 Fische reichen um den See relativ Krautfrei zu halten.

Taxidermist


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Ja natürlich sind da schon einige wieder von umgezogen....
Die wir momentan noch drin haben, halten den Teich prima sauber.
Aber als Aufräumkommando waren die 25STk (= 450kg,)
sehr effektiv.
Schneller kann man keinen Teich entkrauten.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## angler-jan (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Moinsen, 

Ich habe gehört man muss bei Graskarpfen ein ganz starkes Vorfach haben, weil die so reinhauen?????????????????!


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Vor allem eine fein eingestellte Bremse, denn sobald der Graser irgendwie den Kescher berührt etc. explodiert er und schiesst wie wild davon.
Wenn man da ein dünnes Vorfach montiert hat und/oder die Bremse zu fest eingestelt hat, knallt es einmal und weg ist der Fisch.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## vertikaler (29. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Hallo,

ich gehöre (leider) auch zu den sogenannten Fotoanglern. Die Meinungen mancher Angler in Bezug auf Füttern sind wirklich abenteuerlich. Wenn ich einen großen Maisteppich als Futterplatz anlege ist der in einem normalen Baggersee ruck-zuck leer gefressen, denn auch die Brassen und Rotaugen hauen sich den Mais rein. Es ist also nicht übertrieben was der Blank hier geschrieben hat. 
Leute wie der Taxidermist sind daran schuld das Angler immer mehr Verbote auferlegt bekommen und sie damit ihr eigenes Hobby zunichte machen. Wir Deutsche sollten uns mal die Holländer und die Franzosen oder Engländer zum Vorbild nehmen, da gibt es solche blöden Diskussionen nicht und den Fischen geht es dort trotzdem gut.
Zum Thema Vorfach: Beim Graserangeln reicht ein ganz normales Vorfach wie man es beim Boilieangeln auf Karpfen benutzt. Der Drill ist auf jedenfall Spektakulär und macht richtig Spass. (Hoffentlich darf man das hier so sagen....)#q

Catch & Release damit wir auch morgen noch Fische fangen....


[edit by Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Mein Vereinsse ist so ca.120 ha groß und gehört auch zu den offiziellen Badeseen,welche
regelmäßig auf Wasserwerte kontrolliert werden.Die von Badegästen eingebrachte Fäkaldüngung ist schon schlimm genug und wenn in einem verregneten Sommer wie dem
letztjährigen(mit entsprechend wenig Badebetrieb) schlechte Sauerstoffwerte und zwar in einem für Fische bedrohlichen Maße festgestellt werden,dann ist es Zeit etwas zu unternehmen.
Die sonst für solche Zustände verdächtige Landwirtschaft,kommt als Verursacher für die Überdüngung nicht in Frage,da die gesamte Umgebung Wasserschutzgebiet ist und die Bauern sowieso starken Einschränkungen unterworfen sind.Wer soll also schuld an den schlechten Wasserwerten sein wenn nicht die Angler selbst?
Wie ich weiter vorn schon sagte bin ich generell nicht für ein Anfütterverbot,nur werde
ich nicht Tatenlos dabei zuschauen,wie mein Gewässer kaputt gemacht wird.Und solche
Drillkünstler,die sich hier so uneinsichtig zeigen,ziehen dann weiter wenn nichts mehr geht und knöpfen sich den nächsten See vor!
Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal,was die Leute so mit ihren Fischen machen und wenn
sie Spaß daran haben,immer wieder die gleichen Fische zu fangen,dann bitte schön!
Nur wenn das ausschließlich mit der Überdüngung,eines an sich gesunden Gewässers
einhergeht,dann ist bei mir und noch ein paar Vereinskollegen Schluss mit Lustig!

Taxidermist


----------



## Big carp 112 (29. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

versuch es mal im hochsommer mit einer kombi aus schilfgrass und zitronengras und befestige das mit zahnseide am haken hab so auch schon viel graser gefangen
-----------------------------------------
Gruss und glück auf:Big carp 112


----------



## julian123 (29. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

also ich habs letztes jahr mal im fluss probiert.
da kann ich natürlich solche sachen wie schilfhalme oder löwenzahn nich verwenden.
daher habe ich auf mais zurückgegriffen.
ich habe zwar nich jeden tag 50 kilo gefüttert aba 11 tage jeweils 1,5 kilo.
ich hab leida nur einen gefangen aba der drill hatte es in sich, der graser war 92 cm lang und hatte 30 pfund.
außerdem haben noch andere karpfen auf den mais gebissen bis 20 pfund.
ich verwende bei angel auf graskarpfen genau die gleiche montage, wie beim normalen karpfenangeln.
@karpfendennis: ich habs so im kanal probiert und es hat geklappt, deswegen würd ich es dia auch so empfehlen
mfg


----------



## Blanck (30. März 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Na ja,was soll mann denn jetzt dazu sagen?!Badegäste überdüngen durch Ihre Fäkalien einen 120 ha See???Ohne Worte.120ha sind eine riesige Wasserfläche.Da müsste schon ganz China und Japan anrücken um so einen See zu überdüngen!!!!!Manchne steigern sich da in was rein...!Ich lach mich schlapp.Erst sind die Karpfenangler schuld und wenn die vergrault sind kommen die Badegäste drann!!!!!Echt zum:v


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (1. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*



Blanck schrieb:


> @Taxidermist:Mann sollte schon genau wissen wie viel Graser das Gewässer hat.Wir kippen ja nich 150 kg pauschal ab.Wenn sie nich beissen dann kommts auch mal vor ,das Wir den ganzen Mais wieder mitnehmen.Aber wenn Sie beissen und mann hat zu wenig mit is auch ********.es wurde hier gefragt wie mann auf Graser angelt und so angelt mann halt auf Graser.Informier Dich mal wieviel ein Graser frisst.und wenn da einige weit über 50+ schwimmen,dann weist ja was Du füttern musst!Aber ich kanns schon verstehen das es für einige völlig übertrieben scheint mit den 150 kg Mais.Aber wer fängt hat Recht und Wir haben schon sehr viele Graser gefangen!!!!!


 

also ich habe mal gehört dass wenn die wassertemperatur stimmt und alles andere au... dann fressen die bis zu das dopplete von ihrem körpergewicht (habs nur mal gehört - muss nicht stimmen)


----------



## Blanck (3. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

#6Und jetzt schwimmen noch in Deinem Gewässer 7 Graser mit weit über 50+ und die restlichen 60 sind alle über 20+und viele über 30+.Jetzt passt das Wetter noch und alle Graser haben Hunger,richtig Hunger.Jetzt kann mann sich mal überlegen wieviel kg Mais da angebracht wären.Mit 10 kg braucht mann da garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (7. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

also wie geagt ich will kein misst erzählen aber ich habs mal gehört... und kann es "teilweise" bezeugen.. wir haben mal ein futterteppich mit 10kg hatmais angelgt sind 2 std wieder rausgefahtnm um weider anzufüttern und der futterplatz war komplet leergefressen(habe die futterstelle natürlich mit ner boie versehen )


----------



## Carp11 (13. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Moin moin meine erfolge auf Graser hatte ich mit schwimmenden und vor allen grelen Faben wie neon gelb oder weiß .
Fruchtig ist auch nicht die schlechteste wahl.


----------



## schaumburg4 (24. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

Nochmal so allgemein:
Graser sind zwar ein starkes Kraut-Räumungskommando, aber sie haben eine extrem schlechte Futterverwertung, dies führt schnell dazu das sich massenweise dreck, schlamm von diesen Fischen entwickelt.
Kraut wird weggefressen und wächst immer noch schneller wegen den stärkeren Lichteinbruch(weil die oberen krautteile weggefressen sind) und den nährenden Schlamm von unten
LG Schaumburg


----------



## schaumburg4 (24. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

So pralle ist es also garnicht diese Fische in einem Teich zu setzen, unsere ehemaligen ,machen es sich jetzt in einem großen forelleteich bequem. Und die Graser fressen auch nur das ganze Kraut, wenn nichts "Besseres" da ist. Sprich die Massen an Futtermittel, oder fischbrut etc.


----------



## LassO (28. April 2008)

*AW: grasskarpfen*

also ich muss  taxidermist recht geben . 150 kg , oh mein gott . wo kriegen die fische das denn her wenn ihr sie nicht füttert .verhungern die  ?

ne andere frage zu dem "blümchen angeln" was da auf der seite beschrieben wird . was ist eine haarmontagE? 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/619/14/

2 und 3 bild  mfg


----------

